# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Denver 9:00pm Altitude / CSN-CHI NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*@*









Chicago Bulls (0-6) @ Denver Nuggets (3-5) (3-2 at home)
Pepsi Center, Friday November 19th, 2004
9:00pm Altitude / CSN-CHI NBALP






































*VS* 







































can anybody tell me how i can get this align centered ??


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This one is going to be fugly.








114








81


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>Tor - Put <?center> in front of the Bulls picture and close it at the end of the post with <?/center>, without the ?. Hope that helps.</center>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Tor - Put <center> in front of the Bulls picture and close it at the end with </center> . Hope that helps.


<center>thanks dude.</center> 

<center>







</center>


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

nugs-109
bulls- 91


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Denver is 3-5. All three wins at home. 

What worries me about this game is, the Nuggets are trying to run and they should with camby, Anthony and Martin in the open court. Remember what the Suns did to us and they ran. 

This would be a nice win for the Bulls if they can play a complete game all 4 quarters. They have yet to do that in the first few games they have played. 

Showcase? Nene? I am against this trade for now, simply because Lenard is out for the year, but he is the type of player we could use. But I do not doubt that Nene is the type of player Paxson likes. Plays hard. 

Nuggets started out 1-4 but two of those losses were to the Jazz. They have won the last 2 out of 3 games. Wins against the Pistons and Raptors both at home. 

We will lose.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

yes we will lose. i think i have a better chance of hitting the mega million 146mil jackpot today than the bulls winning this one.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Nuggets 118
Bulls 97


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not feeling too good about this game. I honestly felt better going into the Kings game than this one. I bet the Nuggets are licking their chops at the chance to get an easy home win against our lowly Bulls. I just hope we put up a fight, though I don't expect it to be very close:

Bulls - 81
Nuggets - 98


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I like the Bulls in a shocker.

I think the respond to the gruleing workout by Skiles yesterday. I also think it iwll be short lived, but they win tonight.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think the Bulls are going to come out smoking, their offense running like a well-oiled machine, fueled by the fire that is buried deep within their hearts.

OK, just kidding.

Nugz - 109
Bulls - 84


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I really like Nocioni being matched up against Anthony, this should be fun to watch for you guys. If Curry finally shows up to play you guys might finally have a chance to win. Denver really hasn't been all that impressive, but the talent is obviously there...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I really like Nocioni being matched up against Anthony, this should be fun to watch for you guys. If Curry finally shows up to play you guys might finally have a chance to win. Denver really hasn't been all that impressive, but the talent is obviously there...


I liked the Nocioni vs. Anthony matchup as well, until I realized that he'll be sending Melo to the free throw line at least 10x tonight and fouling himself out of the game. 

The Bulls are plagued with a foul problem which a big reason for the team's losing, despite sneaking under everyone's radar. Opponents are getting loads of easy points while the Bulls are getting zilch at the line.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Call me crazy.

Bulls - 97
Nuggets- 91


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nuggets 101

Bulls 95


Ben - 22


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the bulls activated *PARGO* today...so you know we are going to win this one! they sent reiner to the IL. 

bulls in a shocker *yeah, yeah, i know i said that about the kings too*

bulls 93
nuggfest 91

eddy wheezes his way to a double double somehow. 


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 96
nuggz 94
 

boxscore 
kirk 17/3/9
pike 12 (4-4 3p)
dre 10/8
chandler 12/15
curry 20/7/6to/fouls out 
deng 18/9/5
duhon 4//5
gordon 3/3/3/1blk on boykins

miller 12/2/10
buckner 6
melo 30/7/4 (misses last shot)
kmart 16/8
elson 4/5
boykins 13/2/6
white 7
johnson 6

note:..win is only garantied if camby doesnt play


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

My professional free game prediction (it will surprise many of you guys) :

Bulls will win, first time of the season!



P.S. TBF, I need my ribs or something in return


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> the bulls activated *PARGO* today...so you know we are going to win this one! they sent reiner to the IL.
> 
> bulls in a shocker *yeah, yeah, i know i said that about the kings too*
> ...


great! I wanted to activate Pargo since game 2. We need his shooting.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I say, at one point tonight, we throw out a lineup of Duhon, Kirk, Gordon, Pargo and Tyson and see what happens. That would be fun. Not like we have anything to lose. I mean, **** it, right? Yeah, **** it!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I downloaded the Raptors Nuggets game last night. They seem to struggle with a) outside shooting b) going long stretches without scoring

We need : interior defense. I mean LOTS of it. I would like to see alot of 2-3 zone. Give Carmelo, andre, and boykins that 3 point shot. Their strength is points in the paint. Also we need to kill their transition buckets by pulling at least one guy back like Houston does so well.

They make terrific cuts to the basket. princeton offense a plenty. everyone can run and gun. I've seen Kenyon run the break too. Lot's of one-on-one as well. 

I don't see the Bulls winning

101-94 Nuggets. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Pargo, you say?

THE BEAST HAS BEEN UNLEASHED!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> great! I wanted to activate Pargo since game 2. We need his shooting.


Agreed.


Nuggets 95
Bulls 85

Hinrich 23, 9 assists


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Bulls 96
Nuggets 95


Pargo with 14


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I downloaded the Raptors Nuggets game last night. They seem to struggle with a) outside shooting b) going long stretches without scoring
> 
> We need : interior defense. I mean LOTS of it. I would like to see alot of 2-3 zone. Give Carmelo, andre, and boykins that 3 point shot. Their strength is points in the paint. Also we need to kill their transition buckets by pulling at least one guy back like Houston does so well.
> ...


Very nice game breakdown, Spongy. Denver really misses Jon Barry, of all people. They don't have a consistent zone buster.

The reason I predict a Bulls blowout loss is the altitude. Skiles seems content to play run-and-gun first quarters, and while the Bulls managed to keep up with the Kings and Worriers, I say they're down something like 33-17 after one tonight, and it just snowballs from there.

P.S. You are a bandwidth hog.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

First game I get to watch all year... the bulls will not win this game...


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. TBF, I need my ribs or something in return



what happend to the rib giveaway anyways?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How many time does Chandler have to bring the ball to his waist and get it stripped?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben gordon makes his first shot. nice start..


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> what happend to the rib giveaway anyways?


It looks like , TBF is trying to get a new sponsors .


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

hinrich, 6 assists 1st quarter....not bad....better then having 6 points...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich with 6 assists in the 1st quarter. Its funny how much different things look when the team actually shoots decent from the field. They are shooting 13/24, but its still tied because Denver is shooting just as good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

"Right in Eddy Curry's Grill"


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice gesture Camby you *****.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Espn has Gordon down for 1 rebound so far, I think I've watched him bring down at least 4 boards.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Does Luol Deng pass the ball? 

Francisco Elson is a better player then given credit for. He was someone I liked last year


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Chapu is playing a great 1st half, 12 points on 4-5 shooting


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Noci is playing good tonight, Curry needs to focus more..Skiles is trying to put all possibles linups


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Does Luol Deng pass the ball?


I thought he was a black hole at times at Duke, and things have been too good to be true so far for Deng. I'm sure we'll see some of that black hole this year, but we should remember he is insanely talented and only 19. 

Check your PM's


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice game so far...we need to focus on the third quarter now...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good job for the Bulls to hang on.

it was stuck on 43 39 for a while. when we struggle they struggle. I think we should really hold the ball out on the perimeter for a while and then drive in because the Nugz should be called for defensive 3 seconds ALOT more. they just camp there and swat balls around the basket.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Lmao at Spongy's new avatar.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just checked the score, looks like another game we're in at halftime.
We're going to have to buck the trend we've been developing in third quarters before we win a game, because we've been in almost all the games at half time.
Thats a good sign at least.


Just looking at the box score, so I don't have the full story, but where are the big guys tonight?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Just looking at the box score, so I don't have the full story, but where are the big guys tonight?


losing balls off their finger tips and getting dunked on by Martin


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> losing balls off their finger tips and getting dunked on by Martin


:dead:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nocioni is too much for Melo. Melo is sitting w/ 4 fouls to start the 3rd.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Chapu is toasting Melo? Now thats something positive!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

David Terrell gets a technical for hanging on the rim .


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Now if we could just Chapu's intensity gene and get it into Eddy....


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Marcus Camby will not return!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> David Terrell gets a technical for hanging on the rim .


you know why Kenyon and Tyson laughed about it? Kenyon did it twice and got called for it two nights ago against Raptors.

just a tidbit


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't let this game fool you if we win. Skiles still needs to be fired.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

If Noicioni continues to play like this I am going to break into a Madonna's Evita tune, "Here's to you Argentina.." 

.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nuggets are already shorthanded..lets stop boykins and martin


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Time out, Bulls down 7. Danger danger.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

whatchu smilin about Melo?

Boykins is heating up. what to do what to do.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

what the heck is this,TC is only played 9mins and pargo hasnt even got in yet add that to deng only getting 14mins so far and im lost as to WTF SS is doing..isnt the point of basketball to win?and in order to do this dont you need your best players on the floor as much as you can?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> what the heck is this,TC is only played 9mins and pargo hasnt even got in yet add that to deng only getting 14mins so far and im lost as to WTF SS is doing..isnt the point of basketball to win?and in order to do this dont you need your best players on the floor as much as you can?


both Chandler and Deng have been off tonite


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I really wanna understand skiles mind!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Chapu is having a heck of game drawing offensive fouls tonite.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can't decide which is more irritating -- Denver's players, or Denver's broadcasting duo. From the way the latter acts, you'd think the Nuggets are the most successful pro franchise in the history of the world.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Where's is Gordon? Gordon was hot in the 1st half.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

****in bull****. Another ****ty 3rd quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What's with these offensive fouls. let em play ref!

Byron Russell for three at the buzzer. GOOD! He was waiting 6 years to do that.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

holy *&IT
DID ANYONE SEE wat happened at the pacers piston game, Wallace pushed artest after a hard foul then it went off fans tryen to punch artest and stuff and chucking beer and everything on the players it was crazy!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> ****in bull****. Another ****ty 3rd quarter.


I used to get angry like that until I just accepted 0-11 as reality. Frankly, the more we lose, the quicker some necessary changes will come.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

im yet to see a game where the bulls will be leading the game in the start of the fourth quarter.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

artest really didnt foul him that hard , wallace just snap because his team was losing


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

We need to start posting up Boykins


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I guess Chandler's hang on the rim got him sent to his hotel room without his supper or TV.

Nice high school/Div III coaching, Skiles.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I guess Chandler's hang on the rim got him sent to his hotel room without his supper or TV.
> 
> Nice high school/Div III coaching, Skiles.


and it was just the 1st time Chandler was whistled for such an infraction


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

too much turnovers...this situation is killing us again


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> and it was just the 1st time Chandler was whistled for such an infraction


It's the National Basketball Association. I don't see Rasheed Wallace or Kenyon Martin or Gary Payton or any of the other tech mavens in the league getting benched for an entire half because of it.

Meanwhile, every defensive rebound on our end is an adventure and we have no presence on the offensive glass.

Is the object to win some basketball games, or to somehow teach Tyson a lesson he obviously isn't going to get anyway?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boykins is freekin killing us.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what hapenned with chandler?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> It's the National Basketball Association. I don't see Rasheed Wallace or Kenyon Martin or Gary Payton or any of the other tech mavens in the league getting benched for an entire half because of it.
> ...


I agree, but I am also sick and tired of Tyson getting whistled for hanging on the rim. He had done nothing all day but feast on Andres penetration and perfect passes and then he hangs on the rim like he's done something special. He reminds me of David Terrell, 4 years and they still get whistled for being punks.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> what hapenned with chandler?


He did his stupid "I Am Woman, Hear Me Roar" hang-and-yell after a dunk early in the third quarter, got a T, and has not been seen or heard since.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Every time Earl Boykins scores, I'm convinced the Denver play-by-play guy spontaneously ejaculates. I hope he's got rubberized trousers or a drop-cloth underneath his chair.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

And another one bites the dust! What is that now, 35 circus losses in a row and 0-7 on the year?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

omg deng put up 12 shots in 8 minutes?????


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i think skiles is coaching the bulls for the 2005-2006 season, he is not caring for a win at all...with five minutes left he put pargo who was out of action since last month. What the heck is skiles thinking?????


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

:frenchy: :frenchy: :frenchy: :upset:







:rocket: :soapbox:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Eddy Curry is single-handedly killing my fantasy pool....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

After seeing the tape of Pacers-Pistons and hearing some commentary on ESPN News, I can assure you the Bulls' 0-7 start is going to get lost in the shuffle. Bill Walton is practically in tears.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Scott, You forced me to do this




























changed because the 1st fat woman was doing a Nicolette Sheridan impersonation


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's disgusting. one of the mods will take that down so you better edit it.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

OMG talking about ridin a wave in,thats more like a tsunami LOL


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay. I just got back from throwing up. 

Thanks, L.O.B.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I went out to grab a beer at halftime and I come back to the Bulls basically getting blown out in the 2nd half. I have yet to read the game account in this thread, but something drastic has to be done.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson was benched the entire game because of the technical he received for slapping the backboard.

he played only 16 minutes.

Skiles said that he doesn't like that and thought it was uneccesary.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

well, that sucked.

how long till pitchers and catchers report?


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

Pitchers and catchers report in late February. It's a long way away. We'll probably be 3-48 by then.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm thinking Nocioni might be more than a suitable replacement for Jamal...plus intensity, defense, and consistency.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

GB will appreciate the header for the Bulls recap on the Trib site:
Losing to Small Ball


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

what happened to hinrich? read he hurt his ankle and left the game?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I went out to grab a beer at halftime and I come back to the Bulls basically getting blown out in the 2nd half.


:laugh: 

BCH, I thank you because I can now stop paying attention to the games and just paste this quote in every game thread to sum up my thoughts, without actually having to suffer through watching.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Tyson Chandler got yanked 58 seconds later after he picked up a technical foul for hanging on the rim on his second dunk of the quarter.
> 
> "When you're 7 feet tall you're supposed to dunk the ball," Skiles said. "Why do you have to slap the backboard?"
> 
> ...


Tyson and Eddy are gonna run screaming from this franchise as soon as possible .

the Bulls were basically dominating inside and skiles pulls this and pulls the wheels off wagon.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Tyson and Eddy are gonna run screaming from this franchise as soon as possible .
> ...


How were the Bulls dominating inside? Eddy finished w/ 10 points and Chandler had 4 points. I might add that both of Tyson's baskets were gimmes caused by Andres Nocioni penetrating and drawing Chandler's man to him. Chandler did his and one hang on the rim for both slams. How many t's does Tyson need to stop slamming the ball in this manner?


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MirageRon</b>!
> Pitchers and catchers report in late February. It's a long way away. We'll probably be 3-48 by then.


that's a little optimistic, isn't it? i mean, what 3 games do you think we can win after watching this team?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> How were the Bulls dominating inside? Eddy finished w/ 10 points and Chandler had 4 points. I might add that both of Tyson's baskets were gimmes caused by Andres Nocioni penetrating and drawing Chandler's man to him. Chandler did his and one hang on the rim for both slams. How many t's does Tyson need to stop slamming the ball in this manner?


Exactly, Tyson really should know that by now. His technical foul killed the team's momentum at that point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> BCH, I thank you because I can now stop paying attention to the games and just paste this quote in every game thread to sum up my thoughts, without actually having to suffer through watching.


I agree with the BCH post and your response. That could cover a lot of games this season.


----------

